# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  albo    jem  te  interesuar  per  bashkpunim   me  forum  shqiptar  apo  chat albasou

## legjenda12

albo    jem  te  interesuar  per  bashkpunim   me  forum  shqiptar  apo  chat albasou  ka   mundesi  me  ndihmo  lidhem  me  shefat chat

----------


## Wordless

Patjetër, si fillim duhet të na japësh numrin e llogarisë bankare si dhe kodin e kredi kartës !!

----------

legjenda12 (23-12-2014)

----------


## Darius

> albo    jem  te  interesuar  per  bashkpunim   me  forum  shqiptar  apo  chat albasou  ka   mundesi  me  ndihmo  lidhem  me  shefat chat


Me google translator i shkruan keto ne gjuhen shqipe ti?

----------

legjenda12 (23-12-2014)

----------


## legjenda12

vendos   bashk punim  me  chat  albasoul

----------

